# New Remington Recall



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like there is a new recall on some Remington rifles.

Model 700 and Model Seven rifles with the XMP trigger are affected.

http://www.remington.com/pages/news... Arms Announces Voluntary Product Recall.aspx


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh good. Looks like I get to send my brand new rifle in.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Just great, only 800,000 rifles affected. A rifle will take forever to get back. Better if Remington just sent a new trigger assembly and let the owner replace it.
There has to be a way for someone more local to look at this, or just get an aftermarket trigger.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

This sucks. I just checked and my beloved 270 WSM is part of the recall. I love that gun and the trigger is one of my favorite parts. It breaks like glass. I hope they don't make the trigger some mushy piece of crap. 

At least it's not 3 months from now. Hopefully, they can turn the guns around pretty quick.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my XMP triggers. The recall is voluntary. I'm not sending mine in.

Guns are inherently dangerous for crying out loud. Be careful where ya point em.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Well, I thought I might send mine in... two months later, I finally received the shipping box. Not so sure I will be sending it in anymore. Two months to get an empty box!? It will take a year to send it in, get it "fixed" and sent back.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I love my XMP triggers. The recall is voluntary. I'm not sending mine in.
> 
> Guns are inherently dangerous for crying out loud. Be careful where ya point em.


Thank you Goob for saying what I was thinking. If you are concerned, talk with a GUNSMITH and let them give you advice regarding your firearm.....if not, you are letting lawyers decide what happens to your gun.--------SS


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I don"t think I was ever going to send it in, I just wanted to get the process started in case I changed my mind. Like Goob said, pay attention to what you are doing!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

We're starting to get them back at the store. And believe it or not, they are coming back with decent trigger pulls. At least for now. If I had any to send back personally, I would contact Brownells or MidwayUSA, have them send me a Timney drop in unit, and install it my self. Just my thoughts.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

That da*m Obama at it again?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Loke thats what I was thinking. If you don't love your trigger you could send it in forever to get another factory trigger... Or you could spend a small price for a great trigger.


Loke they probably sent yours back fast so they can push them sales out!



Edit: The recall says unintentionally discharge. That would mean you had one chambered. Usually that means you were ready to fire your weapon doesn't it?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What was happening was there was too much thread locking compound used on the adjustment screws. Over time, some of this would break loose and could find its way into the sear, preventing it from seating properly. This would allow the sear to release when not intended. At least this is how I understand the issue to be. 
No, they are not giving the retail customer preferential treatment. The one we got back was one that was sent in a couple of months before the recall for some other issues.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Critter!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Probably worth a bump.

Here's another link:

http://www.remington.com/pages/news...all-notice-Remington-model700-modelseven.aspx


----------

